# AntiVirus Choice



## Sandyjas (Jul 16, 2020)

Is it wise to install two different antivirus programs on one laptop?  A store employee said he had installed Malwarebytes and Webroot on one computer.  I have Windows 10 on my new laptop computer (which is only for the Internet)   I have wired (not wireless) Internet through Spectrum.  In past I have used the Internet on my small smart TV with varying success.  I never, as yet, go on the Internet with my iMac.  Should I go with just one antivirus program for the new  PC laptop?  Which one?  I like the idea of more things like Malware being covered, but will Malwarebytes cover as many virus as Webroot would?   I have no knowledge in any of this.  Which to get.  There is Defender on my laptop already.  The computer wants me to subscribe to McAffe.  Need to do something.   I have no idea about 2 different antivirus installed on one computer. (?)

Thank You for any advice,

Sandy


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jul 16, 2020)

On Windows 10, I'm using Windows for the firewall and Malwarebytes for antivirus. I would not recommend running more than one antivirus program at a time.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 16, 2020)

If you run more than one anti-virus program at the same time, you risk poor performance.  

If your ISP provides a security suite, as Comcast does for example, you can use that.  Otherwise, Windows Defender has improved considerably in recent years and many people use that together with MalwareBytes.  For the latter, be sure to get the paid version so that you get real-time protection.

Also, for your browser, consider getting an ad-blocker.  Malicious ads are a source  of infections.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> If you run more than one anti-virus program at the same time, you risk poor performance.


This is important. each malware program needs exclusive access to each file that is opening. You only need to verify the file being opened is malware free once.
I only run MalwareBytes on my Mac but not on a ongoing basis in the background.
I think Windows Defender is turned on by default on event Windows install.  It is now good enough that a 3rd party anti Malware app in no longer necessary.   If you do install a 3rd party anti Malware app on Windows, make sure that you disableWindows Defender or you will experience poor performance.


----------



## Sandyjas (Jul 17, 2020)

Is an ad blocker a stand alone program (paid or unpaid) you must install, or is is a feature in these anti virus  programs we were talking about?  And thank you for the information.  Sandy


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 17, 2020)

Sandyjas said:


> Is an ad blocker a stand alone program (paid or unpaid) you must install, or is is a feature in these anti virus programs


Neither. It's an add-on to whatever web browser you're using.


----------



## tspear (Jul 17, 2020)

I use McCaffee  currently, I often switch between vendors every year based on when who has the best deal going. If you are doing regular browsing, any of the major players is fine. 
Note: between myself, kids and my wife, I have to protect roughly 8 computers. That means I am always buying "family" packs; which can save a lot of cash if you shop around for a deal.


----------



## Sandyjas (Jul 17, 2020)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Neither. It's an add-on to whatever web browser you're using.


You mean just turn off the popup feature in the browser settings?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 17, 2020)

No. It's an _add-on_ that you download and tell your browser to use to block ads. On Firefox, I use AdBlock Plus. It's free and automatically makes all those adds disappear from a web page. It evidently works on all popular browsers.


----------



## Sandyjas (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank You so much Hal and thank you very much everyone else for the help.  I knew nothing.  Thank You So Much,  Very much needed direction.

Sandy


----------

